# help with program for the GF



## jkearns21 (Nov 3, 2012)

Basically the GF wants to put on a bit of weight, shes pretty petite and has a nice body but seems to want a bigger ass and chest, i wont complain i love girls in the gym 

Anyway i was thinking of a 3 day workout, LEGS UPPER BODY, LEGS.

perhaps something like this:

Day 1 legs:

-Barbel box squats

-Barbell glute bridge

-Barbell step ups

-Rubber band kickbacks

-Romanian Dead lift.

-skipping

Day 2:

-Barbell bench press

-dumbbell fly

-standing Tricep extension

-clean and press

-Push ups

-small bit of abs (already showning so not too much)

Day 3 legs

-Barbell lunges

-Full squats

-barbell hip trust.

-box jumps

-kettle-bell squat

-single leg glute bridge

As far as diet goes im going to get her to keep a journal. going to aim for macros something close to 40/20/40 carb/pro/fats. Hoping the healthy fats will help bump up the weigth. anyone have any advice it would be much appreciated, both lads and lassies. thanks

Also she has recently went on the pill, should this help or hinder weight gain.


----------



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Any reason for the two days of legs? Is she only able to train 3 days a week?

Could try a push, pull, legs routine to start off if she doesn't want to train a lot of days.


----------



## jkearns21 (Nov 3, 2012)

Poppy3 said:


> Any reason for the two days of legs? Is she only able to train 3 days a week?
> 
> Could try a push, pull, legs routine to start off if she doesn't want to train a lot of days.


Only reason being she wants to add a bit of mass to the upper legs/ass. upper body is pretty ok thats the only reason. what you tink?


----------

